# Is it time for sony and ericsson to say good bye from each other



## orionindia (Sep 8, 2008)

What do your think? Why always whenever sony ericsson creates a hype about its mobile, it fails to deliver. It delivers, however very late for its liking. For instance when Xperia will be launched Htc Touch diamon PRO and Samsung Omnia  will have covered some market and thus SE Xperia will not lead the market it will just be a evolution in Windows mobile market devices.

This same was the thing when their p990 was launched. It was announced very early and released very late. Somehow Sony ericsson is creating a hole for themselves. They were leaders in imaging and sound throuhg k and w series of handsets. During that time Nokia was lagging behind big time as they did'nt had the expertise which sony had. Ericsson only benefitted by having sony as partner as most of the things came from sony's years of experience. It was only natural that sony somewhere felt this line and did'nt allowed the use of PSP or playstation for their gaming handsets as they did with their imaging(Cyebershot) and Music Oriented(Walkman) Series.  Moreever allocation of funds and resources is always a big headache for Sony Ericsson as they never figure it out. 

*www.mobileshop.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/sony-ericsson-c905-8-megapixel-mobile-phone.jpg

Once a leader in Imaging segment now rumoured to be buying camera sensors of Samsung for their upcoming c905 which figures out 8 megapixel camera. I personally wanted to see sony ericsson come up with its own camera sensors but may be sony does'nt want to see their Digital camera cybershot series go to SE Expertise. 

Do you really think its time to say sony and ericsson say goodbye for their own good and for the benefit of customers..

MyBlog - _<snip> _


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting read....Samsung is on a spree..The only saving grace is for SE is since Motorola is loosing out quite big; it is still in a somewhat comfortable position...That apart Sony can go single handedly in the mobile arena and kill the competition..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 8, 2008)

orionindia said:


> What do your think? Why always whenever sony ericsson creates a hype about its mobile, it fails to deliver. It delivers, however very late for its liking. For instance when Xperia will be launched Htc Touch diamon PRO and Samsung Omnia  will have covered some market and thus SE Xperia will not lead the market it will just be a evolution in Windows mobile market devices.
> 
> This same was the thing when their p990 was launched. It was announced very early and released very late. Somehow Sony ericsson is creating a hole for themselves. They were leaders in imaging and sound throuhg k and w series of handsets. During that time Nokia was lagging behind big time as they did'nt had the expertise which sony had. Ericsson only benefitted by having sony as partner as most of the things came from sony's years of experience. It was only natural that sony somewhere felt this line and did'nt allowed the use of PSP or playstation for their gaming handsets as they did with their imaging(Cyebershot) and Music Oriented(Walkman) Series.  Moreever allocation of funds and resources is always a big headache for Sony Ericsson as they never figure it out.
> 
> ...




Eh.Get your facts right dude.First of all the C902 is a 5 mp camera and the one which you are talking about is the C905. Secondly, the fact that SE uses the Exmor sensors used in Sony DSLRs in its C905 is a well known fact to all.i have clearly stated many a times in this forum aout the C905 which has been designed by SE japan and uses the cam module as in the SO905i.So shut the crap about Samsung sensors.

Secondly, Omnia is a direct competition to the touch diamond coz the lack of a qwerty. Secondly, more than half the carriers have not taken in the Touch Pro and are waiting for the XPERIA which shall make itself available in all major carriers on the 5th of October. We will know who sold better when XPERIA release,so keep your comments to yourself.

Also, P990 was one of the most advanced mobiles of its times featuring a touchscreen.in fct, starting from the P800 and the P910, SE have been leaders in this field. We will see when the Hicaru, to be announced in a few days shows up, an 8 mp smartphone.


So please,whenever you post, do so with enough research coz there are guys in this forum who have better knowledge than you.


----------



## ico (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ Cool down friend....

A few snaps from C905:

*mobilenet.cz/zajimavosti/img/z551/DSC01109.JPG

*mobilenet.cz/zajimavosti/img/z551/DSC01110.JPG

*mobilenet.cz/zajimavosti/img/z551/DSC01113.JPG

Aren't they good considering the fact that C905 had a beta firmware? The final camera driver is going to be better than this.

Do check them out.......[Bandwidth warning]

Here is the review: *mobilenet.cz/zajimavosti/clanek.php?id=z551&sony-ericsson-c905:-tydenni-zkusenosti
The language here is Czech. I don't understand it but according the the common sense which I've got, I've read that C905 is definitely going to have VGA recording, not QVGA.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ The pics are really good, excellent in fact. Much better than the K850i or the C902 and not just in terms of resolution, but overall quality.


----------



## ico (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, the reason which I feel for the loss of SE in 5mp battle is that they came out with K850i in hurry. Nokia had already come out with a 5mp phone, so SE tried to come out with a 5mp phone as early as possible and that created the difference.

But this time I feel, SE will be leading in the 8.1mp segment....

Krazzy, here is another photo by C905.....its a macro of a purple flower BTW.

*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=cf108c79c7a39d65d2db6fb9a8902bda

Sorry, I couldn't get a good site for hosting it. So, I uploaded it to Mediafire.

Imageshack.us was resizing the image to 800*600, thats why I've uploaded to Mediafire.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 10, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, the reason which I feel for the loss of SE in 5mp battle is that they came out with K850i in hurry. Nokia had already come out with a 5mp phone, so SE tried to come out with a 5mp phone as early as possible and that created the difference.


If that is the case then I am happy that Nokia is taking it's own sweet time in coming up with their own 8mp camera phone. They are (hopefully) making sure that when they _do_ launch their 8mp monster, it'll blow the battery-covers off of the competition.


----------



## krates (Sep 10, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, the reason which I feel for the loss of SE in 5mp battle is that they came out with K850i in hurry. Nokia had already come out with a 5mp phone, so SE tried to come out with a 5mp phone as early as possible and that created the difference.
> 
> But this time I feel, SE will be leading in the 8.1mp segment....



Nokia is not a kid who will hurry to release it's 8MP if this would have been the case they would have implemented it in N85,N96 

Nokia 8mp will surely compete with HECARO

according to mobile review it will be announced or launched somewhere in december near christmas

( if nokia put a OPTICAL ZOOM in it's 8MP phone then every thing will be in nokia's hand )


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 10, 2008)

Not december, it will be available by march 2009.


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2008)

krazzy said:


> If that is the case then I am happy that Nokia is taking it's own sweet time in coming up with their own 8mp camera phone. They are (hopefully) making sure that when they _do_ launch their 8mp monster, it'll blow the battery-covers off of the competition.


Well dude, it might be vice-versa too. 

They're now pressurized to have a pie of 8mp camera phone market share as early as possible or else C905, innov8 will sell like hot cakes. Commonly,  companies try to capture the market share of a particular segment as early as possible.

And yes, may be Nokia is taking time and it will come out with a good 8mp monster lately, but till then SE will also be having a couple of more better 8mp camera phones.  And even a 10mp one.  The 8mp story of SE doesn't only end at C905.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 10, 2008)

Well yea.10.2 mp in in line for SE next year. A japanese version of the 10 mp will surface in a few days and then the 10 mp will be announced at a latter date. 

Also, most mi end phones from SE as from now will feature wifi and gps and will youtube support for uploading,viewing and downloading videos with an exclusive tie-up with google.


----------



## orionindia (Sep 16, 2008)

*www.mobileshop.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/sony-ericsson-c905-8-megapixel-mobile-phone.jpg

Well i made a point here, it was never about c902 or its pics or not being 8 Mega Pixel. It was C905 and by mistake i wrote c902 but the fact remains they are lossing it out big time. They are now buying sensors for its 8MP c905 from samsung and by doing this they are just going to copy and they will follow rather than head the market. 
And one more thing K850 was never launched in hurry. It was at time destined for its arrival.

MyBlog-www.bestmobilesite.blogspot.com


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ You're completely wrong. The sensors are NOT being bought from Samsung.

C905 uses Sony Exmor sensor devleoped by Sony Japan.

And yeah, see the quality of the pictures I've posted. Its top notch.


----------



## 1235Sam (Sep 16, 2008)

orionindia said:


> *www.mobileshop.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/sony-ericsson-c905-8-megapixel-mobile-phone.jpg
> 
> Well i made a point here, it was never about c902 or its pics or not being 8 Mega Pixel. It was C905 and by mistake i wrote c902 but the fact remains they are lossing it out big time. They are now buying sensors for its 8MP c905 from samsung and by doing this they are just going to copy and they will follow rather than head the market.
> And one more thing K850 was never launched in hurry. It was at time destined for its arrival.
> ...



+1 c905 uses sony exmor module
read eldar's article: *www.mobile-review.com/review/sonyericsson-c905-camera-en.shtml


----------



## krates (Sep 17, 2008)

^^^^

*www.mobile-review.com/review/...amera-en.shtml

everyone must read this review


----------

